# 2001 Frontier King Cab: How Many Speaker(s) in Rear?!?



## WynsWrld98 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi,

I just bought a 2001 Frontier Desert Runner 4x2 King Cab V6. I'm trying to figure out what's up with the speakers in this pickup. There is one speaker in the rear center up high that is amplified. I took it apart and see it was made by Panasonic but it does look like OEM with its proprietary plug/etc. I think it might be a subwoofer but I'm not sure.

Anyway, I'm curious how many speakers other 2001 Frontier King Cab owners have in the rear of their pickups. Ideally I'd like to have two full range speakers in the rear but I know this can be tricky with the jump seats. Whatever the current speaker is back in the back it's rattling. I replaced the 4" speaker in it but it still rattles. I'm guessing it's a subwoofer and the full range speaker I put in is inappropriate. The speaker that was in there looked fine, great condition, so not sure why its rattling.

My head unit is a Nissan 6 Disc CD Changer/AM/FM. The owners manual says it's supposed to have a fader setting when you go through the 'Audio' options but all I see is Balance, no Fader, so I'm totally confused (unless the stereo is smart enough to know there aren't two full range rear speakers connected and therefore doesn't show the Fader option).

Anyway, if any 2001 Frontier King Cab owners could respond with any info they have about the rear speaker(s) in their pickups I'd really appreciate it!

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## 511sc (Oct 31, 2006)

Its a subwoofer which sucks!If you got the cash I would buy an aftermarket sub and amp!The 6 disc changer with steering wheel controls are a plus!


----------

